# Leesville Musky



## Boatboss (Mar 20, 2005)

Wife and I was out trolling Wednesday, trolled for 2 hrs, Wham she gets the prize, 40" 14.4 # on a blue/silver sisson. This is her 2nd one since May.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice fish. I'm still waiting to hook up with my first Musky...

Are you modifying the sission so the lip doesn't risk snapping off? If so an explanation or a picture of the lure would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Nice fish! Congratulations. How about leaving a few for me...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think she is as hooked as the fish!  :B Looks bigger than 14 pounds though.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

You may be cheating your wife: A 40" fish should easily run 18 pounds.

Congratulations!


----------



## Boatboss (Mar 20, 2005)

waiting for results from scale sample, check scales against pre measured weight, they are right on, so far, everyone says the same thing, must be the way she is holding the fish, or mabe the cameraman did such a wonderful job with the picture !!!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

> Looks bigger than 14 pounds though.


Much bigger.:B Nice fish and nice picture.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught a 40" Leesville musky last year; it was exactly 15.0 Lbs (though i agree that fish looks better than 14#!)


----------

